# Where to Buy Good Wood?



## ZekeThomas (Sep 16, 2019)

I am restarting my smoking life after 15 years of hiatus.  I need to find a good wood source for apple, maple and cherry wood.  Good chunks, reasonable prices.  Hopefully free shipping (AZ resident).

What are your recommendations for wood sources?

ZT


----------



## tropics (Sep 16, 2019)

https://paulbunyansfirewood.com/


----------



## EdP (Sep 16, 2019)

I get the B&B logs and chunks.  I order from ACE Hardware website and no shipping fee to pick up at their local store.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 16, 2019)

I have gotten stuff from here before and had good results.

https://fruitawood.com/


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 16, 2019)

You can find apple and cherry chunks at your local wallyworld for pretty reasonable prices.
Maple is going to be a little harder to find locally here in the desert. 
But as EdP said above you could order all three from ACE with free ship to store.
Of course, there is Amazon with free shipping for Prime members.


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> I have gotten stuff from here before and had good results.
> 
> https://fruitawood.com/



This is my go to as well.


----------



## ZekeThomas (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses...and the winner is:  Ace Hardware!
Cost per pound was less than $0.70.  Most places are $1.50 to $2.50 per pound.

A spreadsheet is attached to show the details.  The big box stores have the best deals on charcoal per pound as well (not Ace).

Again, thanks for all the inputs.  Very enlightening!  :)


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm only seeing pinon/pinion firewood and chunks on the Ace website, which is a type of pine and not for cooking.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 23, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> I'm only seeing pinon/pinion firewood and chunks on the Ace website, which is a type of pine and not for cooking.



Try typing "smoking woods" in the search bar on the Ace website.


----------

